# This weekend...



## Jeremy (May 13, 2011)

There will be some updates and announcements.


----------



## Brad (May 13, 2011)

Okies. Very informative btw lol.


----------



## Liquefy (May 13, 2011)

*contemplates announcement about announcements*


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2011)

Might this have something to do with it? : )

http://www.dragonbyte-tech.com/threads/3538-vBShop-v2.0.1-(Gold)-Released!


----------



## [Nook] (May 13, 2011)

Justin said:


> Might this have something to do with it? : )
> 
> http://www.dragonbyte-tech.com/threads/3538-vBShop-v2.0.1-(Gold)-Released!


 
He won't reply.

So it is!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 13, 2011)

Imagine Jeremy doing the news:

And today....stuff happened


----------



## Josh (May 14, 2011)

Is it like "We are going to add something to the shop!" or something like "We are going to have a new staff!" or something like that?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 14, 2011)

Josh said:


> Is it like "We are going to add something to the shop!" or something like "We are going to have a new staff!" or something like that?


 
He's gunna perma bann us all in a blind rage of power hunger .w .


----------



## Trundle (May 14, 2011)

We really need a new mod.. Like bacon boy or something.


----------



## Josh (May 14, 2011)

Trundle said:


> We really need a new mod.. Like bacon boy or something.


 
Yeah, I don't really see any staff come on, Only Jeremy and Sporge (I think)...


----------



## Trundle (May 14, 2011)

Josh said:


> Yeah, I don't really see any staff come on, Only Jeremy and Sporge (I think)...


 
Yup usually when I see staff on it's Sporge and sometimes Jeremy.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 14, 2011)

Trundle said:


> Yup usually when I see staff on it's Sporge and sometimes Jeremy.


 
Maybe we should have a few added? By popular vote?


----------



## NyaaCat (May 14, 2011)

I will be a good mod!


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2011)

Because you decide to tell the whole TBT community that you were raped...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 14, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Because you decide to tell the whole TBT community that you were raped...


 

Tbh I'd rather vote ME to become a mod than her/him . .


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2011)

You would never become a staff member. Nor would I.


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Because you decide to tell the whole TBT community that you were raped...


 
How are you not banned?


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2011)

Ricano said:


> How are you not banned?


 Ha, Just what I was thinking 

Anyway wait, NyaaCat is banned? People need to realize that if you trolled like 5 times in a row, the 6th time you'll defiantly be banned.

@Aeri: How did I know you wanted to become Mod?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 15, 2011)

Josh said:


> Ha, Just what I was thinking
> 
> Anyway wait, NyaaCat is banned? People need to realize that if you trolled like 5 times in a row, the 6th time you'll defiantly be banned.
> 
> @Aeri: How did I know you wanted to become Mod?


 
meh. I've been a moderator before. Head Moderator on Minecraft servers for awhile, I was good and all, but if someone pissed me off on the wrong day I'd Xban (IP+Username ban + Kicking from the server) them instantly for the slightest thing.

Plus I don't think Jeremy bans like that. He probably does it over time, so if you trolled like 100times, but in a spread out period of time he wouldn't care. But if you did it really close he'd ban. Or suspend most probably


----------



## rafren (May 15, 2011)

I hate it when people do that. The suspense kills.


----------



## twinkinator (May 15, 2011)

Weekend's pretty much over...

We still be waitin'.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 16, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Weekend's pretty much over...
> 
> We still be waitin'.


 typical tbt news stream


----------



## Jas0n (May 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> typical tbt news stream


 
Don't see why Jeremy bothers with announcing that there's going to be an announcement, especially when said announcement isn't on time XD


----------



## Princess (May 16, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Don't see why Jeremy bothers with announcing that there's going to be an announcement, especially when said announcement isn't on time XD


Because Jerr is a lazy bum


----------



## [Nook] (May 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Imagine Jeremy doing the news:
> 
> And today....stuff happened


 
And a year later, TBT had gotten this much updates and announcements: 3
Talk about growing up, TBT! It can't be helped!


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Don't see why Jeremy bothers with announcing that there's going to be an announcement, especially when said announcement isn't on time XD


 
I think the best explanation is that Jeremy is part of Valve now.


----------



## Brad (May 16, 2011)

What?


----------



## Liquefy (May 17, 2011)

Do you think Jeremy was planning to make announcements about next weekend's Rapture, but got his dates mixed up?
Oh!  Do you think the Rapture came "early" and Jeremy was one of the Chosen?


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2011)

Liquefy said:


> Do you think Jeremy was planning to make announcements about next weekend's Rapture, but got his dates mixed up?
> Oh!  Do you think the Rapture came "early" and Jeremy was one of the Chosen?


 
This is clearly the most plausible explanation.


----------



## [Nook] (May 17, 2011)

Justin said:


> This is clearly the most plausible explanation.


 
I'm pretty sure there's no computers in the afterlife, or internet.

TBT turns into a troll haven.


----------



## rafren (May 18, 2011)

Liquefy said:


> Do you think Jeremy was planning to make announcements about next weekend's Rapture, but got his dates mixed up?
> Oh!  Do you think the Rapture came "early" and Jeremy was one of the Chosen?


 
*applause.gif*


----------



## SamXX (May 18, 2011)

An announcement about an announcement?


----------



## Liv (May 18, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> An announcement about an announcement?







IT'S AN ANNOUNCEMENT INSIDE AN ANNOUNCEMENT.
IT'S ANNOUNCEMENTCEPTION.


----------



## [Nook] (May 18, 2011)

Liv said:


> IT'S AN ANNOUNCEMENT INSIDE AN ANNOUNCEMENT.
> IT'S ANNOUNCEMENTCEPTION.


----------



## Liv (May 18, 2011)

[Nook] said:


>


----------



## rafren (May 19, 2011)

Liv said:


>


----------



## MasterC (May 21, 2011)

rafren said:


>







I dont know why this qouting and adding a cat thing is still going.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2011)

Still waiting..


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Still waiting..


----------



## rafren (May 26, 2011)

Jeremy said:


>


----------



## Psychonaut (May 27, 2011)

tbt in a nutshell: this thread


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2011)

Jeremy said:


>


 
that hurt my feelings.


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2011)

Part of this was related to the Shop, like Justin said.  The reason I never did anything was because I ended up busy with stuff that weekend.  Then after, they announced an even newer version coming.  And the Beta released now.


----------



## SockHead (May 27, 2011)

Jeremy said:


>


 
I love you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

Opening staff applications tomorrow.  We will have two different types of job openings.  One is new, but you probably know what it is if you have seen my RP in the RP Beta Board.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoyment


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 23, 2011)

Cats that look like Hitler.com

I found out the website because you lot were posting pics of cats! LOL


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Cats that look like Hitler.com
> 
> I found out the website because you lot were posting pics of cats! LOL
> 
> View attachment 453


Hey, just a heads up, please don't bump old threads, especially with irrelevant stuff. I know it's not that much of a bump, but there was no reason to bring the thread back up.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh...sorry....


----------

